# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Siemens] Πλυντήριο πιάτων ΔΕΝ πλένει...

## ILIAS K

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και καλό μήνα χωρίς βλάβες!

Επανέρχομαι με βλάβη (δυστυχώς) στο πλυντήριο πιάτων (SIEMENS SF55560/02) αυτή τη φορά.... 
15 χρόνια λειτουργίας και ξαφνικά ΔΕΝ ΠΛΕΝΕΙ.... 

Το πλυντήριο ξεκινάει με εισαγωγή νερού στο εσωτερικό αλλά είναι αδύναμη 
η πίεση που ωθεί το νερό στα "πιεστικά" -(τα οποία είναι καθαρά).
Η αντλία δείχνει ανεπαρκής να στείλει με πίεση νερό περιστρεφόμενα 
ακροφύσια τόσο στη βάση όσο και σε αυτά της οροφής
του θαλάμου πλύσης... Αποτέλεσμα: AΠΛΥΤΑ ΠΙΑΤΑ...

Ανοιξα, έλεγξα και καθάρισα τις βαλβίδες στο εσωτερικό από τυχόν κολλημένα 
"αποφάγια" (κουκούτσια, ρυζια κλπ), άνοιξα την πλαινή πλαστική δεξαμενή
που γεμίζει νερό και αφού την έβγαλα την καθάρισα από μουχλες, μπίχλες, άλατα
και την επανεγκατέστησα αλλά το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται...

Δεν έχω φτάσει στην αντλία από κάτω... Τί να κάνω? 
Παραθέτω φωτό με το πλυντήριο "εν δράσει" μήπως και σας βοηθήσω 
στη διάγνωση...


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## diony

υποτίθεται πως *έχει* πάρει την ποσότητα νερού που πρέπει να έχει μέσα

αν κατά την πλύση ακούς την αντλία να γυρίζει αργά, αδύναμα

τότε

ή η αντλία έχει μηχανικό φρακάρισμα (πηγαίνει σφικτά)

ή πεσμένο πυκνωτή λειτουργίας της αντλίας
κάπου δίπλα ή πάνω στην αντλία πλύσης έχει ένα πυκνωτή συνήθως 3 ή 4 μF

βάζοντας σημάδι στα καλώδια που κουμπώνουν πάνω του αν είναι περισσότερα από 2 *αποσύνδεσε τον με προσοχή* (υπό συνθήκες βλάβης της συσκευής πιθανό να είναι φορτισμένος) και εκφόρτισε τον με μία λάμπα (αν δεν κατάλαβες ρώτα πριν ξεκινήσεις)
αν δεν έχεις καπασιτόμετρο , δώσε τον σε κάποιον να σου τον μετρήσει μήπως έχει χάσει χωρητικότητα

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ότι δουλειά κάνεις να την κάνεις με τη συσκευή αποσυνδεμένη από την πρίζα

*ενημέρωσε τι βρήκες και βλέπουμε

----------


## ILIAS K

Κώστα σ' ευχαριστώ!
Θα το ελέγξω προσεκτικά και με "ασφάλεια"
 και θα ενημερώσω και με φωτό...

----------


## ILIAS K

Αυτός είναι ο πυκνωτής που πρέπει να ελέγξω???????

----------


## georged30

Ναι αν δεν εχεις καπασιτομετρο αλλαξε τον.

----------


## ILIAS K

Τον έβγαλα! Δεν έχω καπασιτόμετρο και αυριο θα τον πάω για έλεγχο.
Μάλλον είναι "Ψώφιος" δεν είμαι όμως και σίγουρος...
Πάντως φορτίο όταν τον έβγαλα δεν είχε... _(ΦΩΤΟ)_
Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργο για τη βοήθεια...

----------


## diony

τάση κρατάει αν π.χ. το βοηθητικό τύλιγμα του μοτέρ παρουσιάσει διακοπή , οπότε για του λόγου το ασφαλές πάντα προσέχουμε

----------


## ILIAS K

Πήγα και τον μέτρησα τον πυκνωτή και είναι ΟΚ. Το όργανο έδειξε ακριβώς 3 μF. (Όσο είναι).
Τί να κοιτάξω τώρα? Κόλλησα...

----------


## sofosal

> Πήγα και τον μέτρησα τον πυκνωτή και είναι ΟΚ. Το όργανο έδειξε ακριβώς 3 μF. (Όσο είναι).
> Τί να κοιτάξω τώρα? Κόλλησα...


ο πυκνωτής τροφοδοτεί το βοηθητικό τύλιγμα του μοτέρ όπως λέει και ο φίλος diony, για την εκκίνηση δηλαδή του κινητήρα....
αν έχει στροφές το μοτέρ δεν φταίει ο πυκνωτής. θα δοκίμαζα έναν καινούριο όμως .....για την περίπτωση ...της περίπτωσης...

όπως σου είπε πάλι ο diony και είναι πολύ πιθανό, ίσως έχεις κάποιο φρακάρισμα, κάτι να έχει περάσει στην αντλία, η/ κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα να μην αφήνει το μοτέρ να δουλέψει κανονικά....

άρα η επόμενη κίνηση είναι να βγάλεις ολόκληρο το μοτέρ (μαζί με την αντλία) και να το ελέγξεις...

----------


## ILIAS K

Ωχ.... Αντε να συνεχίσω το "χειρουργείο".... και βλέπουμε.........

----------


## diony

> υποτίθεται πως *έχει* πάρει την ποσότητα νερού που πρέπει να έχει μέσα



από νερό που σε ρώτησα έχει μέσα το κανονικό ?

----------


## ILIAS K

Ανοιξα το μοτερ δεν βλέπω κάτι περίεργο... Είναι καθαρό και γυρίζει - με το χέρι που το δοκίμασα -
σχετικά ελεύθερα χωρίς προβλήματα περίεργους θορύβους και τέτοια.... 

Δεν έκοψα την ασφάλεια που το ενώνει στο θάλαμο που είναι η αντίσταση για να το δώ κι από
εκεί πριν σας δείξω "πού βρίσκομαι" .... ΧΕΛΠ!  :Smile: 



Σχετικά με το εαν παίρνει την απαραίτητη ποσότητα νερού, μάλλον αυτό λειτουργεί σωστα 
διότι παρακολουθόντας το με ανοικτό το πλαινό καπάκι είδα την πλαστική δεξαμενή 
να γεμίζει κανονικά μέχρι επάνω, στη συνέχεια να περνάει το νερό μέσω των βαλβίδων
στο θάλαμο πλύσης, και να προχωράει το πρόγραμμα πλύσης, με αδύναμη όμως 
λειτουργία του μοτέρ? της αντλίας? δεν ξέρω πάντως τα περιστροφικά δεν έκαναν 
τη δουλειά τους όπως θα έπρεπε... Στην 2η φωτό στην αρχή που βλέπεις το νερό
το βλέπετε για φυσιολογικό???
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ILIAS K

Για δειτε κι αυτό...




Μετά το βιντεο έβαλα το μοτερακι στο ρεύμα και είδα ότι δουλεύει μια χαρά....
οπότε πάμε γι άλλα....

----------


## sofosal

φυσιολογικό είναι αυτό με την αντλία....γυρίζει ελεύθερα και όταν φτάνει στους μαγνητικούς πόλους κάνει αυτό(το κράτημα) που πρέπει....

επειδή οι φωτο είναι κοντινές....μου φώλιασε μια τρελή ιδέα....μήπως κοιτάς τη λάθος αντλία;
δεν θέλουμε την αντλία εξόδου νερού αλλά ...την άλλη.

----------


## ILIAS K

Ναι οκ το ξέρω οτι με αυτή την αντλία βγαίνουν τα νερά στην αποχέτευση... απλά μου 
κίνησε την περιέργεια... Εχεις δίκιο όμως είναι φυσιολογικό το κράτημα...

Τώρα το κυρίως μοτέρ που δείχνω στη φωτό πιό πάνω δεν είναι αυτό που "γυρίζει" στον 
θάλαμο πλύσης τα νερά? Κάνω λάθος? Υπάρχει κι άλλη "αντλία"??? ...και το μοτερ αυτο τί κάνει??

Λοιπόν το ξανάδεσα και ετοιμάζω βίντεο να δείτε και να ακούσετε το μοτέρ μπας και βοηθήσω την κατάσταση και με τη σειρά σας με βοηθήσετε...

Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές και την υπομονή σας!

----------


## sofosal

> Ναι οκ το ξέρω οτι με αυτή την αντλία βγαίνουν τα νερά στην αποχέτευση... απλά μου 
> κίνησε την περιέργεια... Εχεις δίκιο όμως είναι φυσιολογικό το κράτημα...
> 
> Τώρα το κυρίως μοτέρ που δείχνω στη φωτό pio p;anv δεν είναι και η αντλία που "γυρίζει" στον 
> θάλαμο πλύσης τα νερά? Κάνω λάθος? Υπάρχει κι άλλη "αντλία"??? ...και το μοτερ αυτο τί κάνει??


δυο οι αντλίες στο πλυντήριο....η μια για να βγάζει τα νερά ....μικρότερη χωρίς πυκνωτή (συνήθως) ....η άλλη με τον πυκνωτή (μεγαλύτερη) είναι αυτή που πρέπει να κοιτάξεις .....γιατί μπερδευτήκαμε;;;

----------


## ILIAS K

ΟΚ! 
Δείτε και ακούστε το μοτέρ! Κάτι δεν πάει καλά ή μου φαίνεται?



Δεν έπρεπε να πηγαίνει "ΣΦΑΙΡΑ"? Μου φαίνεται να ψυχοραγεί... Τί λέτε?

Με αυτή την ταχύτητα το νερό μέσα τρέχει σαν από τις πηγές της "Κρύας Βρύσης"...  :Biggrin: 

Αντε να δούμε ....
 :Confused1:

----------


## diony

α) βεβαιώσου πως το φίλτρο στο θάλαμο πλύσης είναι καθαρό (κάτω διάτρητο)
β) πιθανό η φτερωτή να παίζει στον άξονα της αντλίας βάλε σημάδι και ξεκούμπωσε το καπάκι του σαλίγκαρου της αντλίας πλύσης ,δεν ξέρω αν βολεύει επί τόπου να το κάνεις και έλεγξε το , όπως επίσης μήπως υπάρχουν σπασμένα πτερύγια
γ) κάνε έλεγχο μήπως υπάρχει κάτι που να εμποδίζει τη διέλευση του νερού (λίγο αδύνατο λόγω του φίλτρου)

----------


## ILIAS K

Στο θάλαμο πλύσης είναι όλα πεντακάθαρα! Κάτω από το διάτρητο, η σήτες καθαρές, οι οπές διαφυγής και εισαγωγής καθαρές!
*
"Το καπάκι του σαλίγκαρου της αντλίας πλύσης"* είναι το πλαστικό κάλυμμα μπροστά από τον κινητηρα που περιέχει τη φτερωτή που φαίνεται στις φωτό?

Βγαίνει με μικρή περιστροφή νομίζω και προς τα έξω... Σωστά? Δεν είναι κολλημένο? Απλά κουμπώνει και σφραγίζει?

Λες να χει περάσει κανένα μεγάλο κουκούτσι ή κάτι τέτοιο, να είναι σφηνωμένο πουθενα και ή να έχει μειώσει την διατομή σε κανένα πέρασμα ή να κόβει την περιστροφή και κατ' επέκταση την ταχύτητα του νερού?

Από ταχύτητα το βλέπεις οκ?

----------


## diony

κάτι δε μου ακούγεται σωστό , ακούγονται σαν σκαμπανεβάσματα , έλεγξε αυτά που γράφω στο β

το καπάκι βγαίνει στρίβοντας το , απλά δες μήπως κάπου το ασφαλίζει και πρέπει να πατήσεις κάποιο σημείο να απασφαλίσει και σίγουρα λόγω ακινησίας θα πάει σφικτά μέχρι να ξεκολλήσει
απλά βεβαιώσου πριν το στρίψεις μήπως κάπου ασφαλίζει με κάποιο πλαστικό δόντι

----------


## sofosal

> ΟΚ! 
> Δείτε και ακούστε το μοτέρ! Κάτι δεν πάει καλά ή μου φαίνεται?
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν έπρεπε να πηγαίνει "ΣΦΑΙΡΑ"? Μου φαίνεται να ψυχοραγεί... Τί λέτε?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.........το μοτέρ γυρνάει κανονικά, *η φτερωτή της αντλίας* νομίζω ότι έχει πάθει φθορά και δεν γυρίζει μαζί με τον άξονα....πατινάρει....

----------


## ILIAS K

Λοιπόν αγαπητοί φίλοι, Αντλίας Νεώτερα!

Ελυσα την αντλία και αφού την Τμηματοποίησα διαπίστωσα τα εξής...



Φθαρμένη φτερωτή, και θάλαμος φτερωτής....



...ελαφριά διαρροή νερών στο κέντρο... 



... και ο έλεγχος συνεχίζεται.....

Αλήθεια, τα πτερύγια της φτερωτής είναι τόσο κοντά ή εχουν φθαρεί και κοντίνει?

Λέτε αυτό να προκαλεί την μείωση πίεσης???

Ακούω και παραλληλα πάω να συνεχίσω τον ΄"έλεγχο"....

----------


## ILIAS K

> .........το μοτέρ γυρνάει κανονικά, *η φτερωτή της αντλίας* νομίζω ότι έχει πάθει φθορά και δεν γυρίζει μαζί με τον άξονα....πατινάρει....


....και προφανώς έχεις δίκιο αγαπητέ φίλε απόστολε διότι όπως φαίνεται από τις φωτό παρακάτω
έχουν φθαρεί εμφανώς τα ποδαράκια που "κουμπώνει" η φτερωτή στον περιστρεφόμενο μπλέ δίσκο
και κατα πάσα πιθανότητα λογω "μπόσικου" έφευγε από τη θέση του και όπως πολύ σωστά "άκουσες"
Πατινάριζε.... 



Βρίσκω λοιπόν το ανταλλακτικό και μάλλον "καθάρισα"! _(Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι αυτό είναι...)_

----------


## diony

ρώτησε και για το στεγανό , να το αλλάξεις και αυτό διότι σίγουρα θα σε αφήσει σύντομα

----------


## ILIAS K

> ρώτησε και για το στεγανό , να το αλλάξεις και αυτό διότι σίγουρα θα σε αφήσει σύντομα


Μα φυσικά! Το πλαστικό παρουσιάζει σημάδια "γήρανσης". Εχασε την σκληρή του ιδιότητα και φθείρεται πανεύκολα... αλλαγή
όλα αυτά τα πλαστικά τμήματα.... για να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο... :Thumbup1:  :Wink:

----------


## diony

εννοώ για το σετ της διαιρούμενης κεραμικής τσιμούχας 





πιθανό να το δίνουν μαζί με τη φτερωτή , ψάξε το

----------


## ILIAS K

Ευχαριστώ Κώστα για τη διευκρίνιση! Θα το ψάξω... :OK:

----------


## ILIAS K

....και μέχρι να έρθουν τα ανταλλακτικά, λέω δεν ρίχνω και ένα καθαρισματάκι
στην δεξαμενη και στα φίλτρα...


..."κάτι άλατα,κάτι μούχλες κλπ έκαναν φτερά"!"

...και να και τα ανταλλακτικά μου έφτασαν και περιμένουν να τοποθετηθούν ....



καινούρια φτερωτή, φλάντζα, και κεραμική τσιμούχα καθώς και θάλαμος φτερωτής (δεν ήταν απαραίτητο), αλλά μιας και έγινε η δουλειά, την τοποθέτησα κι αυτή φρέσκια να 'χω το  κεφάλι μου ήσυχο!



Συναρμολόγησα τα κομμάτια με προσοχή και με οδηγό φωτογραφίες που έβγαλα κατα τη "διάλυση" (το προτείνω σε όλους) και ΝΑΙ, τα κατάφερα! Το πλυντήριο ζωντάνεψε και όχι μόνο πλένει αλλά βρίσκεται στην κατάσταση που αγοράστηκε μιας και τώρα "βασικα" ανταλλακτικά είναι και πάλι ολοκαίνουρια! Φυσικά τίποτα από όλα αυτά δεν θα είχε γίνει αν δεν είχα την πολύτιμη βοήθεια των "φίλων" του "HOWTOFIXIT.GR", που πρόθυμα με βοήθησαν και με τις συμβουλές τους διόρθωσα τη βλάβη της συσκευής μου με το μικρότερο κόστος! Κώστα και Απόστολε και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

Υ.Γ. Αυτό που μ'αρέσει περισσότερο με τις επισκευές είναι ότι μαθαίνω τη "λογική" λειτουργίας των μηχανημάτων και ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι το "επίπεδο ποιότητας" της επισκευής το οποίο τις περισσότερες φορές είναι ανώτερο των "μαστόρων" που κοιτάνε μόνο πως θα σε "αρπάξουν". Φυσικά υπάρχουν και "λαμπρές εξαιρέσεις" "μαστόρων-ανθρώπων" που πραγματικά εργάζονται με γνώμονα την εξυπηρέτηση των πελατών τους....(για να μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε και όλα)!

----------


## sofosal

Μπράβο Ηλία!!!,
θαυμάζω την μεθοδικότητά σου, το πόσο κατατοπιστικός είσαι, και δυο φορές μπράβο που μπαίνεις στο κόπο να ποστάρεις και τη λύση του προβλήματος!!
Αυτό μπορεί να βοηθήσει και άλλους με το ίδιο πρόβλημα!!!
Δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου όσοι εξαφανίζονται μόλις λύσουν το πρόβλημά τους...το πνεύμα της αλληλοβοήθειας είναι σημαντικό!!

----------


## diony

συγχαρητήρια τόσο για την παρουσίαση , αλλά περισσότερο για τη δουλειά και τη μεθοδικότητα σου , στο προληπτικό καθάρισμα - συντήρηση και φυσικά επισκευή
και ξέρω πόση ικανοποίηση  νοιώθεις όταν φέρεις σε πέρας μία αποστολή όχι και τόσο εύκολη , αφού την κάνεις για πρώτη φορά

----------


## Billy B

Ηλία, πολλά συγχαρητήρια και από μένα!
Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το ίδιο σχεδόν (SF55560/01) πλυντήριο πιάτων.
Ήμουν έτοιμος να παραγγείλω καινούριο (αφού ο τεχνικός που το είδε μου είπε κάτι για φτερωτή μεν, κοστολόγησε όμως την επισκευή από 150€ και άνω) και είπα να κάνω και μιά αναζήτηση στο δίκτυο και έπεσα πάνω στην πάρα πολύ κατατοπιστική ανάρτησή σου. Ακολουθώντας τη συμβουλή σου για φωτογραφίες στην αποσυναρμολόγηση έφτασα στα ίδια ακριβώς προβλήματα.
Μένει μόνο να βρώ τα ανταλλακτικά (νομίζω ότι πάνω στις συσκευασίες φαίνονται οι κωδικοί) και θα ήθελα αν μπορούσες να μου πεις από που τα προμηθεύτηκες (και αν θυμάσαι περίπου το κόστος) να κάνω μια αρχή να τα ψάξω.
Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Doum-Spyr

Καλησπέρα σας και συγχαρητήρια στον Ηλία για την ανάλυση του θέματος.
 Εγώ τώρα με το δικό μου πλυντήριο πιάτων, ενώ άλλαξα όλο το σετ στεγανοποίησης,  όπως φενεται κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά και βλέπω νερά κάτω από το μοτέρ. Μήπως υπάρχει και κάτι ακόμα που δεν άλλαξα;; 
 Υ.Γ.  Πήρα ότι βλέπουμε στην εικόνα που έχει αναρτηθεί από τον Ηλία. Δηλαδή τσιμούχα κεραμική λάστιχο στεγανοποίησης και φτερωτή.

----------

